

How YouTube Is Like a Potato - tambourine_man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_gCnf9-qW0&feature=youtube_gdata

======
gus_massa
This is the original title, but it's not descriptive at all. I guess that I
should try to find a good title from the transcript, but I failed. I propose
to use the title of the Vessel page linked in the description: "Early access
to Veritasium, MinutePhysics & MinuteEarth's new videos & more"

